# KVM Switch für Homeoffice!?



## M0dj0 (10. Mai 2021)

Liebe Community,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Da ich nun vermehrt im Homeoffice bin, möchte ich gerne das Dell Latitude 5410 an meinem eigenen Monitor inkl. Maus und Tatstatur betreiben, ohne umstecken zu müssen.

*IST Zustand:*
Midi Tower ---> Display Port (GSync) ---> Dell S2716DG
Maus & Tastatur---> USB A----> Miditower

*Soll Zustand:*
Miditower ---> Display Port (GSync) ----> *KVM Switch?* ---> Dell S2716DG
Dell Latitude 5410 ---> USB-C--->Dell Dock WD 19 (Docking Station)---> *KVM Switch?* ---> Dell S2716DG
Maus & Tastatur ---> USB A--->* KVM Switch?*


Ist dieKonfiguration so sinnig? Wenn ja, welches KVM Switch ist dort geeignet?

Über Empfehlungen würde ich mich freuen!

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## tripod (10. Mai 2021)

ja, das würde so klappen, wenn deine dockingstation einen displayport-anschluss hat.

in diesem fall wäre dann ein 2-port-displayport-kvm das richtige.

aten 2-port usb displayport 4096x2160 30hz (den könntest du, wenn gewünscht und deine kabel lang genug sind wunderbar im schreibtisch verbauen und nur den "umschalter" sichtbar lassen)

aten 2-port usb displayport 3840x2160 30hz (hier ist es noch möglich z.b. einen drucker oder sonstige usb-geräte zusätzlich anzuschliessen)

aten 2-port usb displayport 4096x2160 60hz (hier gibt es dann die aufl. auch noch mit 60hz)

ich würde dir empfehlen auf ebay oder ebay kleinanzeigen zu suchen, ausser du möchtest ein neu-gerät.

ich habe mir selbst vor einigen wochen einen multiview von aten über ebay ka nach langer suche geschossen.

info zum verkabeln:
deinen bildschirm, die tastatur und maus(evtl lautsprecher?) werden an den kvm angeschlossen und von dort dann mit den beiliegenden kabeln(dp+usb+audio) an den jeweiligen rechner)


----------



## fotoman (10. Mai 2021)

Ich würde als Kostengründen zwar eher den hier nehmen








						ATEN 2-Port DisplayPort KVM Switch mit USB/Audio ab € 117,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ATEN 2-Port DisplayPort KVM Switch mit USB/Audio ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: KVM-Switch • Ports: 2 • Audio: 3x 3.5mm Klinke (1x In/2x Out) • Auflösung: 3840x2160@60Hz… ✔ Umschaltboxen ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Wenn der Platz auf dem Tisch dafür ausreicht.

Ich habe seit 9 Jahren einen 2-fach DualLink DVI KVM von Aten ohne Probleme im Einsatz, daher würde ich wieder zu einem ATEN-Gerät greifen.


----------



## tripod (11. Mai 2021)

ja. gebraucht ist da eindeutig von vorteil.

sind aber eben aten, die teile sind wirklich gut.

bei den "schreibtisch-kvm" sollte man auch zwingend immer ein firmwareupgrade durchführen,
da die geräte meist schon etwas in gebrauch sind und das selten jemand macht.


----------



## ThomasO81 (8. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,  ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.  Ich habe einen normalen PC mit 2 Monitore. Einer ist mit hdmi und der andere dp an den PC angeschlossen. Da meine Frau im Homeoffice ist, würde ich gerne ihren Laptop mit den 2 Monitoren nutzen.  Bei ihrem Laptop ist eine HP  Dockingstation dabei. Was genau brauche ich, um das ganze sinnvoll zu verbinden?  Danke und liebe Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nathenhale (9. November 2021)

Ich würde falls der Monitore 2 Eingänge auch einen USB Switch für Maus und Tasatur vorschlagen anstatt eines KVMs.
Macht Natürlich nur sinn wenn nicht Arbeits Pc und Heim PC Gleichzeitig genutzt werden sollen. Sondern immer getrennt von einander so muss man nur kurz die Eingabe Quelle am Monitore und den USB Switch Umschalten und schon  kann man Heim PC zeugs machen. 
SO ein USB-Switch ist halt deutlich günstiger als ein KVM. Und man muss diesen bei einem Monitore upgrade das die Specs des KVM überschreiten diesen auch nicht upgraden.


----------

